# Corsair CMPSU-600GUK - How is this PSU ??



## dalepraneeth (May 19, 2012)

Corsair CMPSU-600GUKf. I am planning to buy this from flipkart.
could you please tell more about this psu or any other better psu in this range ???


----------



## Sujeet (May 19, 2012)

The PSU is good.
But Post in Your Complete PC Config. for better suggestions.


----------



## Tenida (May 19, 2012)

dalepraneeth said:


> Corsair CMPSU-600GUKf. I am planning to buy this from flipkart.
> could you please tell more about this psu or any other better psu in this range ???



Its actually a Corsair GS600 PSU which is very  robust and long lasting. I am personally using GS700 for about 1 year or so.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 19, 2012)

The psu is very good. But if you have a budget of maximum of 5k then the best option would be the seasonic s12ii 620w.


----------



## d6bmg (May 19, 2012)

Very good PSU, but a bit overpriced @flipkart. Go to local market, where you can find it @4K.


----------



## topgear (May 20, 2012)

@ OP -That's a powerful and good PSU - I'm using it - go for it.

BTW, which gfx card you are going to buy ?



Sujeet said:


> The PSU is good.
> But Post in Your Complete PC Config. for better suggestions.



he is getting a  i5 3450 cpu along with a H77 mobo.


----------



## phil2097 (May 20, 2012)

yea its a good PSU, am a proud owner myself upgraded from the good old vx450 monster. Its got enough juice to supply 2 hd6850 in cf and an added plus is the cool blue LED Fan....
i say go for it!!


----------



## topgear (May 21, 2012)

^^ yep, the Blue LED looks really great to look at and if for some reason you don't need it you can always turn it off using a little switch at the back.


----------



## phil2097 (May 21, 2012)

^^ exactly . . . although you should try at a local retailer if possible i got mine from nehru place for 3.8k!!! 
although if looking to sli or cross-fire heavy duty gpu i would suggest tx750


----------



## bunnycool (Dec 27, 2012)

phil2097 said:


> ^^ exactly . . . although you should try at a local retailer if possible i got mine from nehru place for 3.8k!!!
> although if looking to sli or cross-fire heavy duty gpu i would suggest tx750



place tel me the shop in nehru plac...


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 27, 2012)

@topgear,
but bro if he can spend more don't you think seasonic SII 620w is a better option because it has more efficiency and also ultra quiet.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> @topgear,
> but bro if he can spend more don't you think seasonic SII 620w is a better option because it has more efficiency and also ultra quiet.



The only problem with seasonic is the RMA.
It takes some time.
On the other hand, with corsair, you ll get an immediate replacement.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2012)

Corsair took 12 days and heard seasonic can take over 2 months.


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 28, 2012)

seasonic is excellent brand but RMA is major problem in india. +1 for the gs600


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 28, 2012)

but untill and unless you are very very unlucky hardly these PSUs needs to be RMAed.but yeah corsair's unbelievable after sales support gives it an upper hand but still RMAing seasonic is not a big problem like it is with rashi.tirupathi just take some time thats it.btw looks like seasonic removed that 5 years warranty on these SII series which was there when i bought my SII 520W.nope its still there.
@TBV,
buddy you may want to consider this,
SEASONIC S12II 620 free shipping and also 5 years warranty @5120
and also how about this,
SEASONIC SS-750JS 750W 80 PLUS also has free shipping and 5 years warranty @ 5640
here is a review for SS 750JS.looks like a steal for its price.85% efficiency at full load of 750w.btw it has 80mm fan not 120mm as mentioned by itwares but still it is very quiet.
Seasonic SS 750JS review


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 28, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> but untill and unless you are very very unlucky hardly these PSUs needs to be RMAed.but yeah corsair's unbelievable after sales support gives it an upper hand but still RMAing seasonic is not a big problem like it is with rashi.tirupathi just take some time thats it.btw looks like seasonic removed that 5 years warranty on these SII series which was there when i bought my SII 520W.nope its still there.
> @TBV,
> buddy you may want to consider this,
> SEASONIC S12II 620 free shipping and also 5 years warranty @5120



If I wanted 5 years warranty. I would go for TX650 V2 (5 years) or HX 650 (a bit expensive/7 years) for the corsair service. If service wasnt much of an issue, I would choose seasonic over corsair eyes closed.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2012)

HX ( and AX ) series offers 7 years warranty.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 29, 2012)

Edited.


----------

